
Ask HN: Do you know a Colobot-like game? - Walkman
I really liked the game Colobot, when you play by programming robots: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ceebot.com&#x2F;colobot&#x2F;index-e.php<p>Do you know a modern alternative of it?
======
nanofortnight
Grobots, Robocode, Corewar

